# Considering Ultra Wide 49" monitor - best recommendation - experiences?



## Rob Elliott (Nov 8, 2019)

Looking at the LG 49"










LG 49WL95C-W 49 Inch 32:9 UltraWide Dual QHD IPS Curved LED Monitor with HDR 10 (49WL95C-W) | LG USA


Get information on the LG 49WL95C-W 49 Inch 32:9 UltraWide Dual QHD IPS Curved LED Monitor with HDR 10 (49WL95C-W). Find pictures, reviews, and tech specs.




www.lg.com






I like the resolution spec (You can find these for just under $1200)

A cheaper - $900 - (not as good resolutions) is the Samsung 49".

Experiences with either? A better options?

(I have a NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1050Ti card)


EDIT: Currently I am using on my desk 2 - 27" Samsung (1080). And then a 70" TV on the front wall (for clients and throwing mixer up there.) I worry that the 'curve' on ONE screen will not be curvey enough and peripheral viewing will be a strain on eyes (and neck.) With the 2 - 27" screens I can make my faux 'curve' more drastic.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Nov 8, 2019)

Heck - the best of both worlds - 2x of these (both curved BUT viewing the edges should be easier. Resolutions are the best. Price is cheaper overall.


----------



## Prockamanisc (Nov 8, 2019)

I use the 43", non-ultrawide. I love it. Tons of real estate. Wouldn't this put your monitors way off to the sides?


----------



## Rob Elliott (Nov 8, 2019)

No. Actually narrower by .5" . Love the 1440 spec on resolution. Also love that I can 'lower' the screen 4" from out of box - making my view of the 70" on front wall better (and visiting clients.) Man - I am so close to pulling this trigger on the LG 49" - please someone tell me why I should not.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Nov 8, 2019)

my next monitor purchase is going to be ultra-wide, but I'm still waiting for a higher resolution one to come out. The ones that are coming out now have a lot of pixels but with a lower density then say my 32" 4k monitor. That means that fundamentally you will want to use it at its native resolution. if the font size and all that is ok for you at native resolution then it could work great! When they come out with an ultra wide that has the pixels packed as densely as my 4k 32"...that is when I will make the jump myself. But still I am watching these kinds of threads carefully to see how happy people are with these.

I do think audio monitor placement could be an issue that needs to be handled.

What I like about ultra wide is that I can position it lower and it will not be as high as my 32" 4K. My 32" 4k sometimes causes some neck strain if I look near the top of the display a lot. Because my 32" 4k is higher then that 49" ultra wide would be. I also would have a much larger monitor on the wall behind it...and so having a lower ultra wide that actually has more visual pixels...ie...more desktop real estate...but with a lower height...would be beneficial.

I have been skeptical about the curved ones, but I've read some good reviews about them and I think as long as your desk can accommodate the depth of a curved monitor, it would be preferable, unless you are doing video editing or something like that.

but like I said, I personally think the pixel density on most off the current ultra-wides is not very tight compared to typical 4k monitors. That means they basically need to look good at native resolution. That can be a good thing in that you won't have to worry about HiDPI problems of any kind. But if the fonts are too small at native resolution, then it may be frustrating and if you sit pretty close to it, you might see pixelation. If that matters to you. I'm p personally waiting until they make these more dense...


----------



## Wunderhorn (Nov 8, 2019)

Sorry to spoil this a bit, but the resolution is what's bad here. only 1440 tall.
My 43" does 2160 vertical (at 4K) - and when you have lots of tracks on your screen you will want that, trust me.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Nov 8, 2019)

Sure but what is your horizontal resolution? His is quite a bit more overall desktop space.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Nov 8, 2019)

Dewdman42 said:


> my next monitor purchase is going to be ultra-wide, but I'm still waiting for a higher resolution one to come out. The ones that are coming out now have a lot of pixels but with a lower density then say my 32" 4k monitor. That means that fundamentally you will want to use it at its native resolution. if the font size and all that is ok for you at native resolution then it could work great! When they come out with an ultra wide that has the pixels packed as densely as my 4k 32"...that is when I will make the jump myself. But still I am watching these kinds of threads carefully to see how happy people are with these.
> 
> I do think audio monitor placement could be an issue that needs to be handled.
> 
> ...




Hear you. I also though LOVE that I can lower the unit to make my looking at it more effortless. My 70" on the front wall is for the mixer and vid playback (for clients). When I score I usually just have a smaller vid window on these monitors right in front of me (so as to not next strain all day.) The LG is compelling.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Nov 8, 2019)

Yep. I'm going to actually buy a VESA arm for my monitor pretty soon so that I can lower it more than the factory stand. I want it all the way down against the top of the desktop...maybe slanted back a little bit, so that I look "down" at the whole thing. My visual problem and neck strain is exasperated also by the fact that I have progressive lense glasses on, so I need to look through the bottom half of my glasses to see clearly. That works perfectly for using a laptop or a display that is maybe chest height. Fonts that are the same height as my eyes cause me to have to tilt my head back to read clearly...and above that is even worse. So some proper computer glasses might help a little bit, but there are other compromises with computer glasses too, if you need to a actually read something off of paper on your desk, then you're back to needing normal progressives, etc. Computer glasses need to assume that your "distance" from the monitor will always be consistent. its all more complicated with the need for glasses to be sure..

But in general, what I can say is that when I need to read stuff that is 6 inches lower then my eyes, it all works perfectly. So the lower I can get the desktop space in general, the better. Ultra-wides in general give you more desktop space, (ie, total pixels), at a lower height....


----------



## Rob Elliott (Nov 8, 2019)

Dewdman42 said:


> Yep. I'm going to actually buy a VESA arm for my monitor pretty soon so that I can lower it more than the factory stand. I want it all the way down against the top of the desktop...maybe slanted back a little bit, so that I look "down" at the whole thing. My visual problem and neck strain is exasperated also by the fact that I have progressive lense glasses on, so I need to look through the bottom half of my glasses to see clearly. That works perfectly for using a laptop or a display that is maybe chest height. Fonts that are the same height as my eyes cause me to have to tilt my head back to read clearly...and above that is even worse. So some proper computer glasses might help a little bit, but there are other compromises with computer glasses too, if you need to a actually read something off of paper on your desk, then you're back to needing normal progressives, etc. Computer glasses need to assume that your "distance" from the monitor will always be consistent. its all more complicated with the need for glasses to be sure..
> 
> But in general, what I can say is that when I need to read stuff that is 6 inches lower then my eyes, it all works perfectly. So the lower I can get the desktop space in general, the better. Ultra-wides in general give you more desktop space, (ie, total pixels), at a lower height....




Have the same issues with my progressive lenses. I have my desk chair at its highest setting which has made my current set 'ok' - this LG is at 4.7" lower will be even better. For sure the #1 reason for picking up a ultra wide - does it help your workflow? I think there will but another reality when a client stops by (this isn't more than bi-weekly) - they'll 'notice' the look in the studio. Sounds a bit absurd but this kinda thing gives them a bit of subliminal 'assurance' I can handle their project. I know, I know - it should be about the music - but there are other factors that play into it.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Nov 8, 2019)

If you have a 70 inch on the wall and a rack full of old unused gear, your clients will be fine either way... I say make it work for you...

But yea, regarding the progressives. Its a new thing for me, I never needed glasses at all until a couple years ago, all of a sudden its a new thing to contend with. I saw a video online from someone demoing some software and he had his main monitor as low as possible and literally tilted back like 60 degrees, so that he could stand up and literally look down at it. That was probably more extreme then I want to do, but the point is, it positioned the monitor right where it needs to be where your progressives will find focus without having to tilt your head back to bring it into focus, at that distance.

As you know, with the progressives, its about perfect for reading a book, and in the car, the dash board, speedometer, etc...are a little higher, but still down a bit and just about the perfect distance to be in focus. My optometrist told me specifically that progressives work great for using a laptop which is typically sitting quite a bit lower then a normal desktop monitor and lower then our actual eye height. We look down at a it. And it generally just happens to work out about how most progressives are setup, for the distance we typically are from them. then the long range distance focus of the progressives will really be for actual distance, which is probably needing to be something like 10 feet away or more... So anything less than that "distance", we have to look through the lower half of the lense. If that thing we are looking at is below eye level at just the right amount then we can look down at it without having to tilt our head back. Simple as that. I want my computer monitor to generally about 3 feet away, which means I have to use the lower half of the progressive lense, which means it needs to be below eye level to avoid neck strain. Ultra-wide will help and using a VESA arm to get it lower will help even more, specifically a VESA arm that will let you tip it back will be even more helpful.

I don't have a monitor on the wall yet, but plan to get one...and that will be like 6-8 feet away form my eyes I guess. I don't know whether it will be on focus through the top half of why progressives or not. I think at that distance it will be close enough that I still shouldn't have to crane my neck too badly for it, but same thing, the lower I can place that monitor the better...and an ultra-wide will help you do exactly that.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Nov 8, 2019)

As far as DAW workflow, I don't know if I would like it or not actually. I have seen photos and videos of people with their DAW spread all the way across horizontally and frankly I don't think I would like that. having to turn your head side to side a lot is also a strain....and generally its not necessary to see such a wide timeline. However, it becomes very useful to have the extra width, you put your DAW at a normal width, and then you can have plugin windows open over on the side or whatever...kind of more like using dual monitors...(which I do now), but the option to zoom anything you want out to super wide if you feel like it for some reason.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Nov 14, 2019)

anyone have any idea what size monitor this would be in this Steinberg ad?









New in Cubase 12: Time to Embrace a New Era


Cubase 12 features significant new features and workflow enhancements which make composing, recording, and mixing music even more creatively rewarding.




new.steinberg.net





Not the video but the cover page before running the video


----------



## Rob Elliott (Nov 14, 2019)

Yep it is the one right in front of me mentioned above LG 49". No turning back AFTER this one sits here. Love it (READER mode) will SAVE my eyes the 1440 (with DP) is great at about 28-30".


----------



## Dewdman42 (Nov 14, 2019)

Same exact one? wow. Funny. Cool! you run it at native resolution or what?


----------



## Soundhound (Nov 14, 2019)

Regarding progressives, I have them and was discussing it with my optometrist and she suggested an alternative called work glasses or something which are reversed. the upper part for close and lower for distance. So you don’t lean you head back when at the desk. Seemed like a potential solution, for me at least.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Nov 14, 2019)

Yep those are there, the problem with those is that if you need to read something on your desk, or work with other people, then you will constantly be taking them off. I also have an issue while playing the piano to read the music and look down at the keys, I'm going to get a special pair of glasses just for that, where the bottom half is just right for my hands on the ivories and most of the upper part is perfect for reading the sheet music without having to tilt my head back.. 

I have more or less come to the conclusion there is no perfect glasses for all the stuff we do...in the studio, I need to see all kinds of different distances, and normal progressives are simply the best overall solution, AS LONG AS the monitor sits lower then eye level in some way.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Nov 14, 2019)

Yep native resolution and my progressives are just fine with the monitor all the way down at that distance. My posture - body and head seem to be 'normal' YMMV. The extra real estate for scoring to picture, multiple windows for plugs, midi edit, etc.. - just wonderful. One thing I had not planned is I'll probably have to re calibrate my room on the Trinnov. The shape and size of this is a bit different (height as well) as my two previous 27" screens. Take me 20 mins and then it is done. All in all very pleased


----------



## Dewdman42 (Nov 14, 2019)

Thanks for the update. This display just made my list to watch for it.

I'm in love with the picture quality on my 32" LG...especially in HiDPI. But honestly...the thing about being able to look "down" at the display through my progressives would be major. I am a little bit concerned about the font sizes from 3 feet way...but anyway I will definitely put this display on my must check out list. Thanks for sharing your experience!


----------



## Dewdman42 (Nov 14, 2019)

I did the math, and your new display has ppi of around 108, which is pretty much the golden ppi (actually 110) that people want to use a monitor at its native resolution from typical viewing distance. its actually the same ppi my monitor is using in HiDPI mode also. So that's great news. I will have my eye on this...


----------



## Monkberry (Nov 15, 2019)

Congrats on the LG! The first thing I thought when I went to Steinberg website to check out the 10.5 Cubase update is Damn, I want that monitor!! My mediocre 32" AOC curved 2K monitor will have to hold me as my money went to a new computer build this year. I'll try to be be practical but DAMN I want that!


----------



## Henning (Jul 12, 2020)

Got an LG today as well. Damn this is really cool. This thread actually helped me deciding for this one. Ir's huge, my wife says I can now do tower control for in incoming air traffic😊 But I love it already.


----------



## colony nofi (Jul 14, 2020)

I use an LG 43" in my studio, and we got one for our presentation suite as well.

I have it LOWER than my desk - the bottom edge is about 3 or so inches below the desk. My desk is not deep - it would be 40-45cm max - and then there is a gap to the monitor of another 30cm or so.

And then there's a big tv (55") behind it / further back and elevated. 

The biggest problem with that setup is the top of the 43" monitor is still too high for me - and there is definitely no room for centre speakers (even low profile speakers like twin 6 BE's etc)

I wonder if the 49" - even with loosing vertical resolution - potentially solves some of these issues for me. 

How have you found having it - have you tried it with a C speaker (and a client / large monitor for video)?


----------

